# Success story, Love and Hope <3



## heyyady

My girls were born at 32+3 weighing 4lbs and 4lbs 8oz. They weren't even ON the growth chart. They were c-papped then on oxygen. they spent a month in the NICU. It was terrifying, and trying and emotionally exhausting. But I wanted to share with everybody how very well it can all turn out- The girls turned 8 months last week, and were weighed in at 19lbs and 19lbs 12oz, which put them at the 85th and 90th percentile! They have met or exceeded every developmental milestone so far! 
So, if you've just had a wee one, or have been told to expect a preemie and a long haul, please stay positive. It is very very possible to start out on the tiny side of life and then overtake it by leaps and bounds!


----------



## mummy3

Heyy:hugs: Your girls are an inspiration hun:happydance:


----------



## vermeil

aww! thanks for the inspiring feedback! Always happy to hear other moms`s experiences.

your daughters look fiesty and thriving haha - What little darlings! my son wasn`t on the growth chart either (even by corrected age). Now he`s 16 months corrected and *barely* touching the 3rd percentile curb. You`re lucky they`ve caught up so quickly!


----------



## nicmum2b

This made me smile! :) :) :) They've done so well, you should be proud !!! :)

I had a preemie too, @ 31 weeks, weighing 3lbs. She also spent a month in NICU, is home now and weighing double her birth weight! So proud of her! :) X


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

aw they sound like they are doing fab!!!!over here 4lbs 3oz is on the growth chart as thats what Ellie was at 32 weeks but they weighed her wrong and she was actually only 3lbs!!! so yeah might be a little diff over here, Ellie got home after 10 weeks in time for xmas xx


----------

